# How to post a picture: A pictorial.



## Bellows1

First you have to reduce the picture file size to fit here at AT. The easiest way I have found is to use to resize is MS resizer if your using WindowsXP. It's free and easy to use. This program will reduce both the file size and picture size. MS resizer

Once you have it installed, all you need to do is right click on a picture and the box that pops up will show (Resize Picture).

Infaview works well also, for those of you not using windows XP, Or that are having trouble with their resizer.

irfanview

Another way is MWsnap. This is a free download that allows you to take a screen shot of any size you want. It also saves the picture as a very small file (quick to upload) works very well for converting files from Jpeg to gifs also. You'll see some of the pictures from it here. This program reduces the _file size_, not the picture size. You won't have to post tiny pictures with no detail.MWsnap



You can also resize pictures in the MS paint program.

There are other ways to resize, but I have found these to be the easiest.

Now to up load. First click (Manage attachments)


----------



## Bellows1

A box will pop up. Click browse then another box from (My pictures) will appear. Find the picture you want to upload.


----------



## Bellows1

After finding your picture, click (OPEN). Now your back to the first box. This part is *important* you must click upload and *wait* until it says file uploaded before you click (submit reply).


----------



## Bellows1

That was easy now wasn't it.  

But, there is another way. If your hosting your pictures at a hosting site, you can use the insert image button. You can post a picture from any site. the first one is hosted from this thread, but not uploaded to this post. (If it works for me.  ) Just copy the URL, then click the (insert image) button above and paste the URL.


----------



## Bellows1

This picture was originally 1.2 MB, this is the MWsanp version, 171kb, still very good quality, I then resized in MSpaint. The maxumum size on AT is 122kb.


----------



## spanerman

very good post no noone has a excuse to ask in the general forum


----------



## Bellows1

spanerman said:


> very good post now no one has a excuse to ask in the general forum


I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Bellows1

*Ttt*

Hope someone is reading this. Seems the same questions keep reappearing


----------



## Bellows1

Infaview works well also, for those of you not using windows XP, Or that are having trouble with their resizer.

irfanview


----------



## Bellows1

Please bump this thread to the top if you have used it and it worked for ya. If it didn't work for ya... we'll just let it fade away. :wink:


----------



## Bellows1

Ttt.


----------



## muddbone

*need help sorry*

Im sorry to bother you, especially after all the directions you have given, but Im trying to get a pic resized for my husband, and I just cant seem to get it.  I downloaded MW Snap, now what do I need to do to resize the pic. I know I prob sound stupid to you, but Im just not good at this resizing crap..lol, anyway, can you please provide me with directions on how I need to resize in Snap? Thank You so much
Muddbones Wife


----------



## Bellows1

No problem Muddbones "wife" ( a likely cover :wink: ), glad someone is reading this stuff. 

I wasn't very clear as to what MWsnap does. It doesn't make the actual picture smaller dimensionally, it makes the file size smaller. 

I'm not sure if you need instructions on snap or if your pictures are not resizing, So here goes both. 

Snap help, click here 

Once you open snap it is easy to crop while doing the actual file resizing. Just click, move your cursor to what you want to "snap" and click again. 

This works very well at taking picture right off the screen as well. Like this one. 

Inferview or the Windows XP resizer do pictures very well too, but MWsnap makes them a small file size. You can also resize them in MS-paint.

If you need any help I'm here for ya, or PM me. I can talk you through any of these steps.


----------



## REDHDCHARM

Great, informative Sticky, Bill! Exceptionally well done! :thumb:

Now if you could just make ALL the important questions a sticky! :nod: :doh: 

*


----------



## jwMNbowhunter

bump


----------



## MikeK

ttt


----------



## Dodgedude

^^^
Now how to make a fancy moving avatar?


----------



## Bellows1

Dodgedude2003 said:


> ^^^
> Now how to make a fancy moving avatar?


It's here somewhere, let me look around some.


----------



## Bellows1

This is the program, it is really small and you need to save your pictures as gif's, 80x80 is the max for avatars here. Ifn ya need any help give a shout.

Bill


http://www.whitsoftdev.com/unfreez/


----------



## farmdude

think i got gunns try anyways
thanks bellows


----------



## dkard

*HOw to get picture as picture not a link*

I can upload pictures but they show up as a link rather than a picture, I do I get them to show up as a picture. 

Thanks dave


----------



## Bellows1

dkard said:


> I can upload pictures but they show up as a link rather than a picture, I do I get them to show up as a picture.
> 
> Thanks dave


Post one at a time, or link them as an (Insert image) , see post # 4.


----------



## A.D.D.Hunter75

*thak you*

I was wondering how to do that. Thank you .ttt

jeff


----------



## lilblknight

*im trying*








well that just seemed easy how come some web sight dont just post that easy like ebay or something ive gone to post a pic and just had a heck of a time for an item i wanted to sell


----------



## farmdude

test


----------



## farmdude

ttt


----------



## 2LungKing

*123*

test


----------



## huntforfoodeer

testing


----------



## jalisco

View attachment 149241


----------



## cherobee

View attachment 149512


----------



## cherobee

Hay it worked fine, thanks for the info.


----------



## brino

my turn


----------



## Lungbuster

*ttt*

heres a bump and a thanks gerald


----------



## Hasbro

test3


----------



## tclow

Just seeing if this worked


----------



## tclow

One of my pride and joys


----------



## lwilt

*I dont know!*

So what happens? When I click manage attachments all I get is a noise, no pop up window shows up


----------



## Bellows1

Are you using a pop up blocker? I don't think that is the problem, but it may be.

I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## cherobee

Hello...
I run into a problum today uploading Pictures. When I clicked ou upload picture there was a pause and then a sigh stating, (in order to accept POST request originating from this domain, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist) ?????. I don't understand this. Does anyone have an answer?
I have been uploading pictures in the past with no problum.


----------



## Bellows1

cherobee said:


> Hello...
> I run into a problum today uploading Pictures. When I clicked ou upload picture there was a pause and then a sigh stating, (in order to accept POST request originating from this domain, the admin must add this domain to the whitelist) ?????. I don't understand this. Does anyone have an answer?
> I have been uploading pictures in the past with no problum.


I'm not sure about this one. If I had to guess, I'd say you did something wrong. :wink:

Try again, or send me the picture to try. 

Bill


----------



## cherobee

Yes, I have something acting up on this end. I will keep trying, Thanks. ken


----------



## gljones

My turn. How did I do.


----------



## Butcher

*test*

Testing, testing...


----------



## Deerman1

test


----------



## Deerman1

GOOD HEAVENS I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT. Too bad I had to have my wife(the one with brains) help.


----------



## Deerman1

Test


----------



## Deerman1

test 2


----------



## Deerman1

one more time


----------



## Bellows1

How did ya do it?


----------



## Deerman1

*My advice as a computer idiot (for those still having trouble)*

If you are using Windows XP, it is WAY simpler to use the XP resizer than the Snap.I beat my head up against the wall with Snap, and the XP resizer was a snap (no pun intended)

Deerman1

By the way Bellows, thanks for the help!!!

DM1


----------



## lorder

i dont think that you can put pics from websites here..I couldn`t get mine to work..here is another try..


----------



## Bellows1

lorder said:


> i dont think that you can put pics from websites here..I couldn`t get mine to work..here is another try..


Yuppers, you can.


----------



## minnow

See if this works...


----------



## minnow

This took me a while to figure out so I needed to do it again to make it sink in to this thick head of mine, here's a pic of my boys first turkey.


----------



## Bellows1

Nice birds!!


----------



## minnow

Thanks Bellows, and thanks for the tutorial, I ended up using irfanview. Now I need to get some deer pics on the digital.


----------



## Guest

Testing pic


----------



## huntinfool84

just testing


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hello Bellows 1
This thread has been needed for quiet some time . Good job.
--------------
Now

Quote = But, there is another way.

There is another way . That I now use.Some cameras can be pre set before one takes a picture.In turn they are ready to up loaded ,with out sizeing on your computer.

Later


----------



## Reno

*Just to see...*

if I can do it. 6" spot 70yds 15 arrows.


----------



## Reno

*If I can do it...*

anyone can! 20 yd indoor range. Target is run back and forth with a garage door opener.


----------



## Bellows1

That's pretty cool.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*test*

View attachment 173580


----------



## 3dbowmaster

How do I get the picture bigger????


----------



## Bellows1

What size is it on your computer?

How did you resize it?


----------



## 3dbowmaster

Well I have it in My Pictures!! I couldn't use it with Manage attach. I installed MWsnap!! I must be doing something wrong here!! I use MWsnap and snap a frame around the pic in My Picture. Then it takes it to the Mwsnap page and its small like the one I posted!!


----------



## Bellows1

On the left hand side of the snap screen there is an option to change the size. Use (any rect. area). Then click and drag.

Bill


----------



## Bellows1

If you are using Windows XP, you may be beeter off using their picture resizer.

It's free and there is a link in the first post of this thread to it.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

I'll give it a try a little later!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*test*

View attachment 173590


----------



## 3dbowmaster

*!!!*

Wow!!! I must have done something right!!! Too bad I can't remember what I done!!!


----------



## pirogue53

Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## FLGobstopper

Hope this works!


----------



## gototenX

*Test 1*

do you know who he is ?????


----------



## gototenX

*I know*

I know is Alexandre Dupuis, but do you know her ranking ???(Fita)

GototenX


----------



## burger

*test pic*

test pic


----------



## burger

Thanks that works great!


----------



## 8PT

*Gotta try it*

I just gotta see if a dummy like me can do it. If it does, 6 arrows at 30 yards on a luckey day with one twitch. I should have bought a lottery ticket on that day.


----------



## 8PT

*Whoda Thunk It*

Even a lowtech ******* like me can do it. *THANKS*


----------



## Mark250

MAX 1.jpg (32.6 KB) 

hope it worked


----------



## Mark250

Another picture


----------



## Mark250

my picture



last time


----------



## TargetTrouble

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 12 point

testing
View attachment 184853
View attachment 184855


----------



## ashx2

Okay here we go.


----------



## Mark250

Hope it works


----------



## Mark250

ttt


----------



## WormBurner

Git along, l'il doggie...


----------



## gr8whitehunter

Test
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## LetThemGrow

Awesome deer!

A bump for all the questions I have seen today!


----------



## low12

*Pic*

Test


----------



## Rattlehead

*Test*

Test


----------



## Rattlehead

*Test#2*

Test#2


----------



## LetThemGrow

:thumb:


----------



## huntfish

*Edit profile picture question*

OK, I think I am an idiot. I am trying to place a profile picture and well can't get it done. I have installed the resizer from MS but no dice. I keep getting a message that say invalid format or something like that. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Bellows1

huntfish said:


> OK, I think I am an idiot. I am trying to place a profile picture and well can't get it done. I have installed the resizer from MS but no dice. I keep getting a message that say invalid format or something like that. Any suggestions? Thanks


The max size for the profile picture is 100x100, if your too big you will get an error. If you post the picture I'll help you resize it.

Bill


----------



## mikehurt88

*test*

Just testing


----------



## NYHUNTER07

*Test*

Test


----------



## No Mercy

test


----------



## rivr_runnr

*est*

test


----------



## outdoorsguy48

*Test*

Testing!


----------



## TTG

*Sweet*

Sweet im not an idot


----------



## TTG

*testing*

just testing


----------



## chachi

*nice*

I think I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## chachi

*test*


----------



## elkkiller#4




----------



## elkkiller#4




----------



## TreeApron

*New Avatar*

Testing


----------



## ETERNAL10

*test*

testy


----------



## reaprs_dad

i downloaded the ms resizer and still can't get it to aloow me to download i keep getting the error message :The Dimension limits for this filetype are 80 x 80. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 388 x 288." i know im doing something wrong just can't figure out what guess it's true can't teach an old dog new tricks according to properties of pic i'm trying to download the dim is 77.4 kb by 80 kb


----------



## Tim Roberts

reaprs_dad said:


> i downloaded the ms resizer and still can't get it to aloow me to download i keep getting the error message :The Dimension limits for this filetype are 80 x 80. We were unable to resize your file so you will need to do so manually and upload it again. Your file is currently 388 x 288." i know im doing something wrong just can't figure out what guess it's true can't teach an old dog new tricks according to properties of pic i'm trying to download the dim is 77.4 kb by 80 kb


What are you trying to do?

Are you trying to create an avatar?


----------



## Mountainman7640

Test


----------



## Mountainman7640

Test


----------



## Mountainman7640

Test2


----------



## Fatboys

*test*


----------



## Fatboys

*test*

pic 1


----------



## booppr

*give er a shot*

big dog


----------



## UpprIaOutftters

*MSsnap 1st try*

I was thinking about getting a pro staffer to do this but lets see how it goes.

Well, it was a disaster. You should have seen the picture. The snap downloaded fine but was not cooperative. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## UpprIaOutftters

*Resizer try*

1st effort failed. Same old message that the file was too big :sad: Must be the size of the antlers?


----------



## UpprIaOutftters

*Cant get by this step*



Bellows1 said:


> After finding your picture, click (OPEN). Now your back to the first box. This part is *important* you must click upload and *wait* until it says file uploaded before you click (submit reply).



I can get to this, but when I click open - nothing. If I click upload the file is too big, and open - nothing?


----------



## IGluIt4U

UIO.. the file size must be less that 122kb.. many digital pics are in Mb's, which are waaaaaay too large.. you need to resize the pic to be less than 122kb.. I can do this for you if you can't.. just email it to me and I'll resize it and send it back to you to post. Or, follow the thread instructions for resizing.. this must be done before trying to upload it. If it says 'file too large', it won't upload....

you can email me at Sticky's email if you need help, or pm me anytime..  :wink:


----------



## Craig in Aus.

*Test*

Testing


----------



## hawgdawg

*test*

test pic


----------



## hawgdawg

*test*

pic 2


----------



## hawgdawg

*pic*

learnin finally


----------



## TeamTripod

*Testing!*

Attaching Pictures?


----------



## TeamTripod

*Trying Again.*

I can do better.


----------



## adamsvenom

*bump*

ttt


----------



## Mrwintr

*OK, I will try this way, been using hosting site...*

Test;
This was 1.22MB , now 67kb...Cool it worked!


----------



## Tim Roberts

Testing my own pics.


----------



## phk691

test


----------



## IGluIt4U

Tim Roberts said:


> Testing my own pics.


They work.. what a nice bow you have there Tim.. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts

Thanks Sticky.


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Test


----------



## ctgarre

*Help*

Everytime I try to upload my pic. it says this is not a valid image.


----------



## Tim Roberts

ctgarre said:


> Everytime I try to upload my pic. it says this is not a valid image.


What type of image are you trying to upload?


----------



## TXWhackMaster

*Test*

test


----------



## TXWhackMaster

lighted nock


----------



## notbulbous

just testingtestingtesting


----------



## ole' bowhunter

*Just testing too!!*

Just testing!!


----------



## ole' bowhunter

*Wrong picture!*

Hope this is right picture?


----------



## ole' bowhunter

*Ooops!*

I'm doing something wrong


----------



## FiveOarcher

*test test (proelite)*

test only- trying this resizing stuff w/out frying my brain!


----------



## FiveOarcher

*resizing*

wasnt sure it was going to work. I thought it still said 4.15mb but changed it to 56kb's so I guess it worked. Anyway Bellows1 thanks for the tips.


----------



## Devil Dog

Test


----------



## Devil Dog

Test


----------



## Devil Dog

test


----------



## cobra342

air rest


----------



## Brock-ID

*Test Picture*

Photo


----------



## Brock-ID

*Bear Test*

Test


----------



## Gappster

*Closed thread*

Just wondering why my thread was closed? Did I do something incorrect?


----------



## IGluIt4U

Gappster... I'll find out for you... :thumb: :noidea: :wink:


----------



## elkkiller#4

here you go


----------



## frog gigger

*pic in a pm*

I am not having any luck getting a pic in a pm. Is this different than posting pics in a thread?


----------



## IGluIt4U

frog gigger said:


> I am not having any luck getting a pic in a pm. Is this different than posting pics in a thread?


Yes... the only way to get a pic in a pm is to link to a pic on the web.. you must have the pic hosted, such as photobucket, and put the link to it in the pm using the little picture icon at the top of the pm window. :wink:


----------



## Chupacabra

*test*

test


----------



## Chupacabra

test 2


----------



## JLorenti

*i've got a question.....*

I see guys posting pictures and writing text above the pic and below. Whenever I post a icture it is at the bottom of the post and i cant write anything underneath it. How would I do this, tha tis write a caption underneath the photo I have attached to the poist.

Thanks 
Joe Lorenti


----------



## IGluIt4U

JLorenti said:


> I see guys posting pictures and writing text above the pic and below. Whenever I post a icture it is at the bottom of the post and i cant write anything underneath it. How would I do this, tha tis write a caption underneath the photo I have attached to the poist.
> 
> Thanks
> Joe Lorenti


Joe,

They are linking photos that have been hosted on a public website, such as photobucket or similar. This has several benefits... it does not have the same size limitations for the total of all the photos, and you can insert the image code within your post, as opposed to uploading the image from your computer and having it automatically appear at the bottom of your post.

This is how they are posting multiple images and placing text around them. You can get a free photobucket account at photobucket.com


----------



## Wonisi




----------



## gun278

*Test*

Trying to insert picture.


----------



## Tattoo Jim

*Trying pic*

Just Practicing..


----------



## spaz 85

*test*

test


----------



## Elk34

test


----------



## BuCkHuNtnCaNaDa

*thanks*

Thanks 4 this info. It was a huge help; makes sizing quick and easy. Now i am going to go post pics of my bow(couldnt figure out how last night)::wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts

BuCkHuNtnCaNaDa said:


> Thanks 4 this info. It was a huge help; makes sizing quick and easy. Now i am going to go post pics of my bow(couldnt figure out how last night)::wink:


:thumb: Sounds great.


----------



## switchback87

*test*

test


----------



## Tim Roberts

Well done Chris.


----------



## gatorbait42

test


----------



## gatorbait42

one more


----------



## trip13

bobcat test


----------



## trip13

test again. medium bass


----------



## trip13

still playing


----------



## trip13

I think I got the hang of it now. thank you for this thread!


----------



## flutyflakes51

testing


----------



## flutyflakes51

testing again


----------



## flutyflakes51

yet again


----------



## flutyflakes51

another one


----------



## Tecumseh

ukey:


----------



## flutyflakes51

Test


----------



## flutyflakes51

*Test 123*

:darkbeer:


----------



## Trykon Mike

test


----------



## Trykon Mike

test 2


----------



## sdpeb1

*wic buck*

my buck


----------



## Tim Roberts

:thumbs_up Great to see everyone having success posting pics. :cam: Well done. :cheers:


----------



## cleankill

cDZSFG


----------



## twisted1600

Testing ...testing.....1...2...3


----------



## Soujyu

I know that I'm probably hijacking the thread, but if you need a place to host pictures without needing an account, may I suggest Imageshack (www.imageshack.us) or TinyPic (www.tinypic.com)? Both don't need you to create accounts, and having pictures stored off AT's servers will lighten the load.

They also are able to take larger images than what AT takes here, and Imageshack has some automatic image resizing features.

This also would allow you to put the picture anywhere on your post, not have it stick to the bottom. :wink:


----------



## sdpeb1

*test*

test


----------



## CUTIGERS

Test


----------



## Gothmog

*test*

test


----------



## CMCNJBUCKHUNTER

*larger photo*

larger pic


----------



## CMCNJBUCKHUNTER

*test*

test photo size


----------



## cath8r

work?


----------



## Tim Roberts

Yes. :thumb:


----------



## Southpaw38

test


----------



## Gothmog

test


----------



## thrill_seeker

did it work?


----------



## Jay Sea

Lets try this......


----------



## ArtV

Well I clicked on the MSresizer and 50 million gazzillion choices popped up but I can't find anything that just says....resizer.

I know I'm dense..go ahead....tell me.

Sorry
Art


----------



## IGluIt4U

Here Art.. let me narrow it down for ya... :wink: :lol: :cheers:

MS Resizer


----------



## dragonhunter

*Testing Avatar*

just testing - trying this out for the first time.


----------



## dragonhunter

*test II*

Does anyone know how I can get the below animated image to be animated when it is my avatar? It is not a big deal, just trying to get the feel of things.


----------



## uncleted327

I hope this works...


----------



## bowhuntnsteve

what would you suggest since I am now running windows vista, I can no longer run msresizer. 
thx


----------



## Kasper

*Here goes 1st pic*

East Texas Public Land.

There is a trail down there. I promise.


----------



## bearmike

grizzly


----------



## arrow flinger

*test*

this is just a test.


----------



## The Native Way

*Test*

test


----------



## The Native Way

*test*

test


----------



## Guest

*posting pictures*

would it be to much touble to email me these instructions.

send to [email protected]
thanks


----------



## zhwdiana2008

*long way to go*

i'm a new comer here, ao there are lots of things need to learn from all the friends here.

http://www.vcsale.com


----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF

*test*

hope this works


----------



## LukeMT

Nice. Trying to get am image attached


----------



## coonhound0

*nice*

good info


----------



## lightbeer

let see if my profile picture works now.
:darkbeer:

what can I do to get this image as my profile picture.


----------



## Spike Country

Test , I hate computers, no luck


----------



## Spike Country

Test #2 Still no luck any advise for MAC computers












Why does this box with[?] in it show up and not picture?


----------



## Spike Country

*One more time*

My bowhttp://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=517118&stc=1&d=1233689262


HOLY WOW!!!!!! I FIGURED IT OUT!!!


----------



## billhalljr

*test upload*

My elk from 08,


----------



## billhalljr

Very nice post, very helpful. thank you.

*Bill*


----------



## Srlsouthpaw

New to the sight just trying to feel 
My way around.


----------



## jampg

*help please*

I get the same thing. Can someone help us? I dont have the MAC though.


Spike Country said:


> Test #2 Still no luck any advise for MAC computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this box with[?] in it show up and not picture?


----------



## jampg

*Here is my pic*










I just get the X and no pic. What do I need to do?
Also how do I attach multiple pics. Thanks.


----------



## jampg

*did this do it?*


----------



## primosjunkie

thanks for the info


----------



## Mr. Sticky

test....


----------



## chckwgn

thanks


----------



## Prairiestlker

Big help thanx:shade:


----------



## zackgraber

hi.


----------



## silverock

*test*

test to see if this works


----------



## manwitaplan

*Test*

Hope this works


----------



## manwitaplan

manwitaplan said:


> Hope this works




SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the heads up and that was easy


----------



## manwitaplan

*A quick question*

I notice some people have words written on their pictures how do you do that?


----------



## unseenforces

trying to post a photo but since I am a new user it wont let me I need five posts. 

1!

haha


----------



## unseenforces

billhalljr said:


> My elk from 08,


whoa with just a bow? Amazing.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Welcome to AT unseen.. :yo:


----------



## unseenforces

IGluIt4U said:


> Welcome to AT unseen.. :yo:


Thanks Glu! Glad to be here. 
:icon_salut:


----------



## IGluIt4U

You should be able to post a pic now.. lemme know if ya have any problems, I'll help you.


----------



## oakie01

:moose:


----------



## tailchaser85

*Test*

Test #1


----------



## tailchaser85

All right it worked. Cool.


----------



## DiamondGirl14

*Thanks*

thanks for the help!


----------



## Elkslayer6x5

*test*








:shade: I did it


----------



## pdskal

good info


----------



## Elkslayer6x5

*testing again*










Looks like i did it again only bigger


----------



## mikefla

thanks for info


----------



## hunt1up

test 123


----------



## Jimmay

very cool


----------



## arrowafflicted

Thank you!


----------



## teletubies58

*hi*

You can post a picture from any site. the first one is hosted from this thread, but not uploaded to this post.


----------



## hollerlogg

Trying for myself.


----------



## randerson88

*Thanks*

I just can’t resist to be amaze with a writer who are truly exceptional for they articles that are really interesting to a blogger like me. I will not spend time reading an article when the topic is not important or has no the significant. You did a good job for always providing relevant and meaningful article.


----------



## tagolter

*thank you For the info!*



Bellows1 said:


> This picture was originally 1.2 MB, this is the MWsanp version, 171kb, still very good quality, I then resized in MSpaint. The maxumum size on AT is 122kb.


Your info helps thank you!


----------



## fyremansteve

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fyremansteve

Thought I'd try it, and no problem.

Although to resize the photo, I used the Microsoft Paint program that comes with all PC's. No need to get a special program.

Thanks Again.


----------



## mvchampion

thanks


----------



## ProfessorL

*Uploading Pixs*

Thanx for the info, really needed it!!


----------



## scumhunter

Good stuff.


----------



## scumhunter

post 2


----------



## lilshooter

*Thanks*

I will give this a try.


----------



## archerynutNB

test


----------



## freestyle_bully

thanks 4 the info!


----------



## Dryspell

test


----------



## greg fletcher

*New to site and needed some info !*

I have a used bow bought for my birthday in febuary and it is a ( BEAR WHITE TAIL 2 ) and it has a Cobra arrow rest , and a TRUGLOW site system on it and the Draw lenghth is 30 inches , and the draw weight is 60LBS but i have it set to 45 LBS , and was wandering if that is all i need for it or not ? I used to hunt with a Bow about 9 years ago but can,t remember what all i need to have for it or not. I have the broadheads that came with it but don,t know the grain of them how would i be able to tell?


----------



## emilyann357

Thanks for the help!


----------



## liggett

thanks for all the help!!


----------



## grnxlt

How's come when I post a pic. and I want to load the same pic on another thread it won't let me....it says that I already used that pic on such and such thread.....


----------



## LimesFalcon

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help.


----------



## anas

*great*

Thanks so good


----------



## elnino724

thanks for the help.


----------



## Game Glide

*Pic*

Thanks for the info


----------



## ebbenezer66

How to post a picture?
You can now upload photos to your blog(s) using Blogger Images; just click the image icon in the post editor's toolbar.








When you click this icon, you'll get a window that allows you to select an image or multiple images from your computer. Click the Browse button to locate the ones you want. Alternatively, you can enter the URL of an image that's already online and insert it into your post.








If you click the link to choose a layout, you can customize the way your images will appear in your post:








The left, center and right options determine how the text of your post flows around the pictures. The size option lets you scale the pictures to different sizes within this posting area. Note that the picture will still be uploaded in its full size; this option just determines how it's scaled within the content of your post.

_____________________________________________________


Used Auto Parts
Used Car Parts


----------



## Arrowmat

Hey Everyone...New here. Just testing uploading pics. Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## arhoythunter

first time


----------



## arhoythunter

2nd try


----------



## arhoythunter

i am smart!!!!!!


----------



## Tracks n Racks

Thanks for the info!


----------



## apache64D

*test*

test


----------



## waschnurr

*test*

test Looks like it will work


----------

